# Looking for a complete raft set up.



## Dustyroads3 (May 5, 2020)

1500


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

Might want to be just a bit more specific, such as size, and by full package do you mean frame, oars etc? That’s asking an awful lot at that price point.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

Interested in a early 80's UDISCO? The memories alone are worth more than your budget. I know what I have no low ball offers. It's "Gunship Gray" in color.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Miracle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiLMjKXTKqU


----------



## ski_it (Aug 27, 2015)

Grab one of these a small Yeti, and you're golden.


----------

